# Wood suggestion for goose jerky



## gjw (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey all,
I've got some goose breasts sliced up and marinating, and I'd like to smoke them to make some jerky.  I've always done my jerky (duck, goose, deer, beef) in the oven...not quite sure about using the smoker.
I've got a Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse, and was planning to lay the strips on the racks, not fill up the pan with any water, leave the vent wide open, and dry them at 150ish (I use 170-200 in the oven).  What wood would you use for goose?  I have pecan, apple, hickory, and oak in my garage.
Any tips would be appreciated.
Greg


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 4, 2008)

Never have done goose, jerky or otherwise, but out of the choices you listed, I would go with the apple.........I suppose it depends on if you want to taste more smoke or more goose.


----------



## cheech (Mar 4, 2008)

When I smoked mine I used Apple but I tend to use Apple or Cherry for just about every thing. In part because that is what I have and also because that is what I like.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 4, 2008)

I do my goose with Apple also, come to think of it, i do everything with apple


----------



## oleolson (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd also use apple, or cherry, or both.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

HEY BUZZ...........where's MY goose i am supposed to get?


lolol


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 5, 2008)

I recently did some whole geese for my neighbor and used apple. Seemed to work out very well.


----------



## bassman (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a flock of them out here by the pond. I'm going to try getting rid of them with a pellet gun. If that doesn't work, I'll use the 12 gauge! They s**t so much, we can't walk around the pond in the summer. This will be the last year for that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 Keith

PS:  you can have these to experiment with!


----------



## kookie (Mar 5, 2008)

I have never done goose but I would think apple or cherry would be good....I use apple and cherry for chicken and pheasent and they turned out great.........


----------



## gjw (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I think I'll try the apple.
Greg


----------

